# Buckroe beach



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the news on the pier there this year? Open date etc..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I took a look last weekend... almost good to go once the pier shack gets completed....the R


----------



## traco95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Heard from the committee set to open end of March


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't wait! Anyone know if they left the old structure in the water like they did at Oceanview?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*pier*

If they did that will make it quite challanging to stear a cobia around old pilings.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Buckroe Beach*

Believe the new one is right over the old. The only pilings removed probably were those in the way of the new structure. The Parks/Rec folks are holding to an openning in about 30 days. Everything may not be complete but Fishing will be a go.:fishing:


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

tick tock. I can almost smell the flounder.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I can see it now,, as much time as I use to put on Grandview I will have to build me a motorized pier cart,,,, my old legs can't do the walking they use to 

May have to go find me a Hooters hat so some of the old timers will remember who I am


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Shooter said:


> I can see it now,, as much time as I use to put on Grandview I will have to build me a motorized pier cart,,,, my old legs can't do the walking they use to
> 
> May have to go find me a Hooters hat so some of the old timers will remember who I am


who you kidding? 
I figgered you'll be buzzin the end of the pier in E-Man's boat.

or, offering bait rides to the deep water....


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

Shooter, just get you one of those motorized chairs with a trailer hitch. That way you can pull your cart. Practice a little bit backing up and parking your cart as that can be tricky. We don't want any accidents on the pier that would require lawyers.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*Buckroe*

I bet it will be crowded. I miss grandview-man crier.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I miss Grandview too. Buckroe will be a good one. It will just take a little time to find the fish holes.:fishing:


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Buckroe Beach*

Grandview was great but I believe Buckroe will be super. Several times last summer I saw the "brownsuits" chasing bait around the old piers' "T". Think we will already have a small fish magnet underway. The countdown has begun.:fishing:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.........lets hope it aint SNAG HEAVEN out there.....the R


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

any idea when it will be open?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I can see it now,, as much time as I use to put on Grandview I will have to build me a motorized pier cart,,,, my old legs can't do the walking they use to
> 
> May have to go find me a Hooters hat so some of the old timers will remember who I am


got'cha covered ol'man 

http://www.tailgaterscentral.com/category-s/13.htm?gclid=CNa_z4SNl5kCFQFvGgodp2j1aw

:fishing:

i'm glad to see it almost done; just hoping to get up with some ol' friends again-


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

kevin. They haven't released a specific date yet. Let everyone know if we hear. Don't believe it's gone to city council yet to get an agreement on pier fees.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I posted about this last month. My brothers engineering firm is doing the HVAC and has told me its not 6-8 weeks out. That could be just the shack, but thats the info I have


----------

